# Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing



## slb121

Good afternoon! I am currently in IC as I am in the process of splitting with my husband. My counselor suggested I start Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing as part of my counseling. I was curious if anyone on here knows about it and can advise if it is helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Matt1720

Never experienced it, but I've read good things about how it spreads out the tasks of processing different information through otherwise unused/unrelated portions of the brain. I'd be interested to see how it goes, its been two weeks since your OP.


Related article how Tetris is being considered as a treatment after a traumatic event.
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/heal-your-brain/201203/can-tetris-prevent-ptsd-0


----------



## Visionknower

I have had incredible good results with EMDR. Very helpful !!!


----------

